# The superior works - Patrick's Blood & Gore - under construction



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

I found out this morning that my (and suspectably MANY other lumberjocks) absolute favourite reference on Stanley hand planes, The superior works - Patrick's Blood & Gore is "under heavy construction", and almost all the pages are gone! Naturally, I went "Plane" crazy, and wondered if any of you jocks knew anything about the downtime's purpose and duration?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that's not good.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope it's back up soon. It's a fantastic reference.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Possibly Patrick is polishing his plane prose privately?

If you have to have a quick fix, there is always the "Wayback Machine"

The link editor didn't like it:

http://web.archive.org/web/20110209210521/http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

But Blood&Gore boasts the benefits of Bailey so benevolently !


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

It needs to be re-written. It just proves that a biased, mediocre reference with good pictures is better than nothing at all.


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, it's up and running again. I don't agree with David Grimes that the blood & gore is mediocre, I think the text is both entertaining and most helpfull, and the majority of the planes have a thurough description. That beeing said, it could, as most things, always be better.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Ultimately, blood and gore stinks as well.


----------

